# nc choice



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

if you had a choice to got to hatteras or carolina beach which would you go to. going to leave a 4 in the morning. just dont know were to go this weekend.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Buxton !


----------



## new2salt (Dec 28, 2000)

Buxtun X2


----------



## 9 rock (Nov 30, 2008)

X3


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

fishing Buxton ... laying on beach Carolina Beach


----------



## SEA DOG (Apr 10, 2006)

Buxton ..............


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

fishing-buxton
do-nuts-carolina beach
charlie


----------



## GreenFord (Apr 11, 2009)

Buxton!!!


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

well went to fort fisher and all i can say is im going back to buxton from now on lol it was bad nice sloughs and hole but dont matter if no fish around. caught blue but that was it


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

Why ask advise when your not going to listen to the masses ?  opcorn: :beer:


----------



## wolfy16 (Jan 12, 2009)

Buxton...fished cb this wknd with minimal success


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry fishnuttz i didnt listen to you your so great


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

mots reel deal said:


> sorry fishnuttz i didnt listen to you your so great


Not sure why you are copping an attitude. You asked a question and received 7 responses. All 7 said go to Buxton. Instead you went to Carolina Beach.


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

You'll never have to worry about my opinion again.Well your The " apple sauce real deal "you'll get by without my thoughts I'm sure.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

sorry i was having a bad day yesterday


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

fishnuttz said:


> You'll never have to worry about my opinion again.Well your The " apple sauce real deal "you'll get by without my thoughts I'm sure.


what a loss! 


stirpot:

Bunch of babies!


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

rivercat said:


> what a loss!
> 
> 
> stirpot:
> ...


 Nice ! Now go sit back in the corner with your pointed hat ...


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

leave it be close the thread please


----------



## ba0021 (May 23, 2007)

i hope you have lots of luck please let me know if the spots and mullets or bitting


----------



## rivercat (Nov 24, 2010)

pointed hat? does that make me a witch or a klan member? and by the way I asked my 18month old where dada should go fishing if he had unlimited time money and gear and she said buxton, so don't act like you hung the moon for answering a rhetorical question...


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
:beer::beer::beer:
LULZ

BTW, 200 post club YAAAYYY (runs in circle like an idiot)


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

rivercat said:


> pointed hat? Does that make me a witch or a klan member? And by the way i asked my 18month old where dada should go fishing if he had unlimited time money and gear and she said buxton, so don't act like you hung the moon for answering a rhetorical question...


 *DUNCE* Just google it Ok


<a href="http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/?action=view&current=dunce-cap-hat.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/dunce-cap-hat.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>
<a href="http://s217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/?action=view&current=dunce-cap-hat-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i217.photobucket.com/albums/cc157/fishnuttz/dunce-cap-hat-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

ok we need an administrator on this page


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

The Mods just might be laying a trap,, I know they aint punted anyone in a while and these NC Mods are sneaky


----------



## tjbjornsen (Oct 31, 2009)

mots reel deal said:


> ok we need an administrator on this page


Naaaahhh...
We need some Beebaque.

Wait,
I don't think I spelled that right.
Where's my hat?

Where's Mike when ya need him?


----------



## fishnuttz (Jun 27, 2008)

I come on here trying to help somebody with a question and get ridiculed for asking why ask if the answer has NO regards. Get Called " A bunch of Babies" for saying that I'll keep my opinion Next time. Then I Might get booted for calling the "STIR POT: " A DUNCE ! Well I'm Sorry that was the nicest thing I could think of at the time.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Nutz, aint no one sayn your gonna get booted for nutten.
I am just picken because this is the NC board and I let the NC Mods take care of their own yard.


----------



## mots reel deal (Aug 11, 2011)

im sorry again nutsack next time you give me gas money and ill go were you want me to


----------



## Samblam (May 22, 2011)

opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:opcorn:
:beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer::beer:

:spam:


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

See, now calling someone a name like that might get ya some quiet time.


----------

